# Eheim Ecco 2232 Canister Filter Review



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Since I began fish keeping over 10 years ago, I have always used a HOB filter, preferably the Marineland Penguin Bio-Wheels. When I recently began my 27 gal cube tank I had the Marineland 350 Bio-Wheel but in the growing months have become dissatisfied with its performance and maintenance standards. So I set out in search of the ideal filter! I instantly knew I wanted a canister filter, but which one? It was a daunting task in my opinion, trying to decide what size, brand, media type and style. With the help of you, the community it became a new brainer, EHEIM was the best option. But, what model and size. Unlike HOB filters I learned quickly that you want to get the canister rated for your tank (why doesn’t that really apply to HOB’s?). I was originally looking at the classic model do to their impervious track record. However I was advised that the flow rate may be too strong for my fish, and as we all know it’s about the FISH! I was then turned to the Eheim Ecco 2232, and I must say I had my doubts. From the pictures it looked like it was made of cheap plastic and have heard complaints about the handle breaking off. However, it made the most sense and ordered my off Amazon for $109.99. Within 5 days it was assembled and running on my tank, and I must say couldn’t be more pleased. When I first unpacked the unpacked the unit my fear of cheap plastic when straight out the window, this thing was built to last. Assemble took no more than 10 minutes and had it plumbed within the 30mins. All the plastic and vinyl piping is a see-through neon green, which I like a lot actually. It allows you to see if the pipes need to be clean or not while not obstructing your aquarium background or fish. Once I had it up and running the best part was apparent, the Ecco 3-in-1 handle. To prime the system you simple lower the handle to its second position and the water flows into the canister undisturbed. After 10 seconds you raise the handle back up and plug it in. It’s that simple! There are no horror stories of sucking on the tube to get a siphon and swallowing nasty fish water. Another concern of mine was the noise, but without visual seeing my plants sway in the water, you wouldn’t know it’s on (dead silent). As for the media it came with substrate pro, a polishing pad, carbon filter pad, and a course blue filter pad. I decide to run everything but the carbon pad because those are required to be change every 14 days, something I don’t want to deal with (I’m shooting for 3 months). Now after hearing all the pros (which is a lot) I have one minor complaint. While the intake tube gets suctioned to the inside of the tank, the outlet pipe is suctioned to the outside back of your tank. With having an aquarium background taped to the back of my tank, the suctions cups to fit securely to the back. I had to actually add a lot more tape to my background to prevent it from peeling off. I am going to post a new thread regarding this problem and possible solutions. If I had to rate this filter, I would give it an outstanding 5/5. I hope I have pursued others that are on the fence about buying this particular unit for it’s the best filter I have ever owned.
MetalArm3


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Grammar Problems*

Sorry about the grammar, like unpack repeated twice and i ment to say "suction cups not fitting securely to the outside of the tank." Wrote this in a bit of a hurry in-between classes.

MetalArm3


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL I understood what you meant. As far as the suction cups for the intake. (Aparently mine is just backwards from yours) On my 55 gallon I have them on the side verses the back because of the background I have on the tank.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you mean the outlet (out flow adjustable pipe)? I don't see how I could mount that inside. Could you post a pic of your setup?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I am at work right now. So I could get a pic up in about 2 hours or so.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok take your time. So you work the night shift?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok I was totally thinking about my setup all wrong last nite. Sorry. Both my output (water return line with the spray bar) and my intake both have suction cups inside the tank. Been trying to upload some pics but my phone is refusing lol will try and get some up swap for ya.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are some pic sorry it took so long


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

That's ok. Do you have the Ecco 2232? The one I got didn't come with a spray bar. It has this: http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/images/crook_outlet.gif
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

No I don't have that model. I have a classic 2213 but that piece (in the link) is what the spray bar attaches to. I believe you can order it by itself.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> No I don't have that model. I have a classic 2213 but that piece (in the link) is what the spray bar attaches to. I believe you can order it by itself.


Cool, thanks for the help. I'll have to look around and hopefully pick one up relatively cheap, because I'm not giving up my background!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Another opinion is ( I did this when I didn't have my spray bar on) is to attach it to the side of the tank with the suction cups. That way you don't have to worry about tearing the background. Its kinda unsightly but it works.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> Cool, thanks for the help. I'll have to look around and hopefully pick one up relatively cheap, because I'm not giving up my background!


Actually, after looking searching around on google, it seems that a spray bar might not be practical. Several articles I read claims the Ecco canister filter cant handle a spray bar because it puts added pressure on the motor that could burn it up. I sent Eheim a note a will post there response here for future reference material.

And yes, I did just quote myself


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL I quote myself from time to time. Well hmm so no spray bar? I not sure but surely there is something you can do soo you don't have to give up on your background.


----------

